

My Experiment Opting Out of Big Data Made Me Look Like a Criminal - dan_bk
http://time.com/83200/privacy-internet-big-data-opt-out/?n=1

======
dalke
This is a duplicate of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7680828](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7680828)
from three days ago, except with a ?n=1 to the URL. The previous posting had
174 comments.

